# Echte Windows-Meldung oder Nachrichtendienst?



## Tonguru (29 März 2003)

Bekomme seit einiger Zeit - zusätzlich zu dem üblichen Müll, und interessanterweise an eine nirgends zur Registrierung
 benutzte, allerdings im Web publizierte E-Mail-Add einer meiner Websites (hab gelesen, daß schon die Publizierung reicht,
 Suchmaschinen durchforsten ständig Websites auf der Suche nach Adressen für Spam-Mails  :bigcry: ) folgende "Infos":

Das übliche (Besuch mich mal, meine Cam ist jetzt online etc....), und wenn man(n) mutigerweise draufklickt, erscheint 
eine Site mit keinerlei Verlinkung zu einer weiteren Seite. Statt dessen öffnet sich ein Windows-Fensterchen mit der Meldung
"Der von Ihnen angesurfte Partner-Link existiert nicht". 
Draufklicken, weg ist das Fensterchen, kein Download wird aktiviert, kein Popup tut sich auf, die Site bleibt unverändert.
 Das ist mir jetzt schon mehrfach passiert und ich frage mich:
Ist das eine echte Windows-Meldung oder ein per Nachrichtendienst aktiviertes Fenster, das unter Umständen 
(falls technisch möglich) dazu dient, mit dem Drauf-/Wegklicken meine E-Mail-Add zu bestätigen (na dann gute Nacht!)???

Der Link einer dieser Sites ist
h**p://manuela85.tripod.com.br/index.txt?
sid=1C1C15070C580E190F0F50093517044A0F03020F5C15011C17170D534600544B534402595E4C00025545594A47564051


_Link deaktiviert  tf _


----------



## Heiko (29 März 2003)

Es kann sein, dass da mal ein Dialer dahinterlag.
Vielleicht wurde der Download mittlerweile deaktiviert. Oder der Spamer war schlicht nicht in der Lage, seine Partner-ID korrekt wiederzugeben.


----------



## Tonguru (29 März 2003)

@tf  
Der Link hatte bei mir auch ohne *** nicht funktioniert, durch die Leerstellen im h t t p
Aber doppelt hält besser   

@ Heiko  
Danke für die Antwort, falls der Link deaktiviert wurde muß der Dialer aber sehr schnell sein Geld eingespielt (oder sagt man eingewählt   ?)haben denn ich hatte die Mail gerade erst bekommen...

Also gibt es diese Fehlermeldung bei Windows wirklich? 
Dann bin ich ja beruhigt...


----------



## AmiRage (29 März 2003)

Tonguru schrieb:
			
		

> Also gibt es diese Fehlermeldung bei Windows wirklich?


Nein, gibt es nicht. ... Eine solche Meldung kann man mit beliebigem Inhalt in jede Seite einbauen.


----------



## Tonguru (29 März 2003)

Klar, aber dann macht es doch keinen Sinn...

Wieso verschicke ich Spam mit einer Internetadresse und demonstriere dann, daß kein weiterführender Link existiert?


----------



## Anonymous (30 März 2003)

*Toter Link...*

Die Angelegenheit verhält sich ganz einfach, die entsprechende HP ist von dem Anbieter wegen Spam oder anderer Rechtsverstöße gesperrt worden!

Mitunter zeigt der Protest bei den Anbietern doch Erfolge...

Gruß maXX


----------



## Tonguru (30 März 2003)

Stimmt!

Wundert mich aber trotzdem daß gestern die erste Seite noch erschien...

Na, Hauptsache, die ganzen Freehoster bekommen die Sache langsam in den Griff!

Danke an alle,
Tonguru


----------



## Der Jurist (30 März 2003)

@ Tonguru


Irgendwie kommt mir der Link ziemlich bekannt vor.

Von h**p://members.tripod.com.br/poesiecard/carduser.txt?userid=467

hatte sich meine Tochter den Dialer "active2.exe" der Interfun eingefangen.

Vergleiche meine Strafanzeige: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1207&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0


----------

